# Flash Drive size decreased



## j3c (May 1, 2010)

I have a 16gb Sandisk USB drive.  I reformatted it so I could install Windows XP on my netbook.

However, now my USB drive says I only have a max of 2 gigs of space.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (May 1, 2010)

how did you format it what did you use (did you use fat or fat 32 for example)


----------



## j3c (May 1, 2010)

innercx said:


> how did you format it what did you use (did you use fat or fat 32 for example)



I think fat 16.  I used the wintoflash program.  I believe fat16 has a limit of only 2 gigs, so I need to figure out a way to fix it.  I tried formatting to FAT and FAT32, but it still stays at 2 gigs.


----------



## seanspotatobiz (May 1, 2010)

j3c said:


> I think fat 16.  I used the wintoflash program.  I believe fat16 has a limit of only 2 gigs, so I need to figure out a way to fix it.  I tried formatting to FAT and FAT32, but it still stays at 2 gigs.



Try deleting the partition before formatting using Windows Disk Management (part of Computer Management in the Control Panel). I don't think you need any other tools for this. Windows is capable.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (May 1, 2010)

fat 16 has a max size limit of 2 GB 
you need to reformat to at least fat 32 as fat32 is much larger than this

wintoflash is for installing the os via usb is that right?
it may be best to format the drive in os first, as i believe this program is still in beta and this could be causing the problem

try right clicking on the drive in windows explorer ad pressing format then choosing the correct option and ensuring you have set the correct capacity which is the top option
you have you dont need to use any 3rd party program,
what os are you using btw?


----------



## j3c (May 1, 2010)

innercx said:


> fat 16 has a max size limit of 2 GB
> you need to reformat to at least fat 32 as fat32 is much larger than this
> 
> wintoflash is for installing the os via usb is that right?
> ...


Im using Windows 7.  The drive is formatted back to FAT32, but with it having been formatted to Fat16 previously it is showing only 2 gigs.

I went to disk manager and I see 2 gigs in addition to an unallocated 12 gigs.  Couldn't find a way to combine it though.


----------



## j3c (May 1, 2010)

I deleted the partition by going through the XP installation, and I went back the disk manager and I was able to reformat it.  Yay!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 2, 2010)

j3c said:


> I deleted the partition by going through the XP installation, and I went back the disk manager and I was able to reformat it.  Yay!



You could have just deleted the partition in disk management while in windows.


----------

